
Herbalife “database scripting errors” led to mis-reporting Active New Members - troydavis
http://ir.herbalife.com/secfiling.cfm?CIK=1180262&filingID=1193125-16-490676
======
dontscale
Original value 33, corrected 1.8

The post should be titled: Bill Ackman has a field day

~~~
PhantomGremlin
You'd think so, but the stock isn't too far off its 52-week high. Yes it
glitched a little on Thursday, but it almost completely recovered by Friday
close.

Ackman is probably right about the company. But many other people, e.g. Carl
Icahn, are buying HLF. Maybe it's to make money, maybe it's just to fuck with
Ackman for the lulz. After all, Icahn is 80 years old. He'll never live long
enough to spend his billions. Why not have a little fun messing with someone
he dislikes from a previous business dealing?

